# USB Temperatursensor auslesen Windows



## peez (15. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe im Internet einen Temperatursensor gefunden, den man lt. Homepage ausliest, indem man einen FileInputStream öffnet:


```
BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("/dev/ttyS0"));
```

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das nur unter Linux funktionieren wird? Lässt sich so ein Stream auch unter Windows bekommen?


----------



## Janus (15. Mrz 2010)

Nein, dafür gibt es extra USB APIs. Allerdings werden einige davon sicherlich auch Kommunikation mittels Streams anbieten.


----------



## peez (15. Mrz 2010)

Wo kriege ich so eine API her? Bzw. welche ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Generic1 (15. Mrz 2010)

Schau mal da:

jUSB:*Java*USB*

Hab schon damit gearbeitet, klappt ganz gut.


----------



## peez (15. Mrz 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal da:
> 
> jUSB:*Java*USB*
> 
> Hab schon damit gearbeitet, klappt ganz gut.



Unter Windows?? Alle Beschreibungen die ich drüber finde behaupten, dass jUSB unter Windows noch nicht funktioniert...


----------



## hemeroc (16. Mrz 2010)

Projektseite von jUSB für Windows

Edit: sry aber ich fühl mich grad wie google ich hab genau eine Suchanfrage respektive 10 sekunden gebraucht um eine passende Lösung zu finden.... und die Suchbegriffe waren nichtmal schwer. "java usb windows"


----------



## peez (16. Mrz 2010)

hemeroc hat gesagt.:


> Projektseite von jUSB für Windows
> 
> Edit: sry aber ich fühl mich grad wie google ich hab genau eine Suchanfrage respektive 10 sekunden gebraucht um eine passende Lösung zu finden.... und die Suchbegriffe waren nichtmal schwer. "java usb windows"



Jo hast ja Recht. jUSB hab ich auch vor meinem Post gefunden. Da allerdings schon auf der Projektseite steht, dass der Windows-Support nur teilweise funktioniert und auf der sourceforge homepage (Java USB | Get Java USB at SourceForge.net) NUR was von linux, wollte ich nachfragen ob das schonmal jemand benutzt hat oder sogar was besseres weiß, bevor ich Zeit drauf verschwende. Dafür ist so ein Forum doch u.a. da oder nicht?!
Zumal das letzte Release auf sourceforge von 2001 ist, was erfahrungsgemäß bedeutet dass das jemand angefangen aber nie fertig gemacht hat.


----------



## HoaX (16. Mrz 2010)

Wenn der Hersteller angibt dass der Zugriff unter Linux per tty geht, dann brauchst du dich auch unter Windows nicht um USB kümmern. ttyS0 ist ne serielle Schnittstelle, und eine solche stellt das USB-Teil wohl zur Verfügung. Das einfachste wird sein per rxtx (RXTX : serial and parallel I/O libraries supporting Sun's CommAPI) auf den Port zuzugreifen und einfach den Stream auszulesen.


----------

